# Leaf Blower Dies When Throttle Over 50%



## bzowk (May 12, 2014)

Hey Guys - 

I have a gas powered leaf blower which I've been trying to fix, but can't figure it out. I found this forum so hoped posting my give an idea.

The blower is a backpack style and it's model is PB-265L. A picture of the actual blower is attached.

I had it in storage for over a year and brought it out about a year ago. THe issue has been occuring since it was in storage. If it makes a difference, I weedeater was in the same storage and had the same issue so perhaps it was caused by environment? I ended up throwing the weedeater away after I couldn't fix it.

The throttle is controlled via a thumb level which must be "clicked" on to about 10% before you may start it. Once "clicked" into that position and rear switch moved to cold start, it starts easily - within 2-3 pulls. Once idling (seems normal and even), I switch the rear switch back to "normal" and strap it on. 

Using the thumb switch, I can steadily take it up to ~50% and everything acts normally. Once I surpass ~50%, the engine starts to choke and eventually dies. If this starts to occur, I can pull it back down to under 50% and it usually recovers.

*What I've Tried*
*- Replacing Gas *
It takes a gas/oil mixture which I usually don't measure, but did in this case and no change. I even bought a pre-mixed can from Lowes and no change
*- Air Filter*
I removed the air filter and blew it out with compressed air (wasn't dirty anyways). Believe I also tried running while testing without filter - no change
*- Replaced Fuel Filter*
It has an in-tank fuel filter which attaches to the end of the feeding tube. I replaced it - no change
*- Carborator Clean*
I'm no expert, but know the basics. I took apart the small carb, cleaned it, and reassembled. No change
*- Checked Hoses*
I checked all hoses which are clear and seem to be good

So - any ideas as to what the issue may be or where to start? I'l be happy to provide more information or even upload a video if it helps. Thanks!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 9, 2012)

The carb most likely has bad gas still in it, water or most commonly the main jet has become partially gummed up. Carb cleaner is rarely effective by itself you need to usually blow it out as well, but if it is not the right part than it doesn't matter. If you are not familiar with small engine carbs it is easier to buy a replacement carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the high speed check valve is leaking, back pressure from the carburetor can bleed into the metering chamber of the carburetor and stop the fuel draw. I would replace the carburetor as the check valves in the carburetor or not serviceable.

Under $30.00 on ebay for a new carburetor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REPLACEMENT...17-E16-/161452140334?var=&hash=item25974c272e


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with replacing carb. I generally replace carb vs rebuilding if new one is in the $30 range. I recently worked on a Troybuilt that was only 4 yrs old. Rebuilt carb with no improvement. New carb for $20 and it ran perfect.


----------

